# straight bits



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I was recently disappointed to learn that all straight bits cannot be used for plunge cutting. I have now looked closely at my straight bit collection and find that only the spiral trim upcut and the straight bits specifically designated as plunge cut bits can be used in that way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mftha

Yes and NO, if you move the router forward just a bit they will plunge in but they will not just drop in straight in.  but you can move the router back a bit and and cut it one more time but you must use care when you move it back because the bit will want to pull you away from the 1st cut.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

MFTHA this is an excellent point. When purchasing any bit consider if it will need to be used in the plunge mode. Plunge bits are a better value as a rule since they do both jobs. A plunge bit with a template and guide bushing will often do the same job as a bearing guided bit.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

mftha,

Whenever I need to plunge a straight bit,for example in a dado that stops short of both ends of the workpiece. I drill a starter hole with a spade or forstner bit. The bit does not need to be the same diameter as the router bit, but large enough to span the gap between the 2 pieces of carbide. Hope this helps.

Rusty


----------

